# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Toyota Crown

## Xtrema

https://www.ctvnews.ca/autos/toyota-...kets-1.5988751

----------


## ExtraSlow

1990s crown is best.

----------


## Darkane

Just saw this on autoblog. 

Not sure if I like it. But performance hybrid is a nice drivetrain.

----------


## bjstare

Ok now bring us the Century.

----------


## BokCh0y

> 1990s crown is best.



I like the HK taxi Crowns haha

----------


## heavyD

Is there a market for a lifted sedan? We will find out.

----------


## e31

Are 80's Cressidas considered cool too?

----------


## BokCh0y

> Are 80's Cressidas considered cool too?



I loved the Cressida's and still do!!!!

----------


## killramos

> Is there a market for a lifted sedan? We will find out.



GLE Coupe and X6 come to mind.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Are 80's Cressidas considered cool too?



Absolutely

----------


## birdman86

I could see myself buying the hatch or SUV models.

I think I heard they're AWD?

----------


## gmc72

> Is there a market for a lifted sedan? We will find out.



Subaru tried a while ago. Didn't work out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sedans should be illegal. Wagon only

----------


## bjstare

> Is there a market for a lifted sedan? We will find out.



Yes.

Is there a market for an expensive Toyota? How well did the Avalon sell?

----------


## Xtrema

> Yes.
> 
> Is there a market for an expensive Toyota? How well did the Avalon sell?



This is what I don't get. Avalon and ES basically the same prices, people will pick Lexus badge over Toyota badge.

Also why no Crown badge on this line if they are staying true to the lineage?




> I could see myself buying the hatch or SUV models.
> 
> I think I heard they're AWD?



They are all AWD but the performance hybrid system would be interesting and I assume Crown is where you can get them in the Toyota line. I also don't think that's a hatch but a more of a Macan competitor I assume.

This with performance hybrid powertrain is the only exciting part of the Crown announcement. Alas, it's only a concept.

----------


## heavyD

> Yes.
> 
> Is there a market for an expensive Toyota? How well did the Avalon sell?



The Avalon is an old person's car. Not often you see anyone driving one that doesn't have a lot of grey hair. It sells poor for a Toyota but okay relative to smaller brands.

----------


## ragu

they need to start producing and selling this shit as opposed to press releases...

----------

